# Help me choose router books for learning



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Here are a couple from amazon that I thought about getting:

Bill Hylton's Ultimate Guide to the Router Table (Popular Woodworking)

The Router Book: A Complete Guide to the Machine and its Accessories


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

........and don't forget to go to utube for all kinds of educational videos.


----------



## Julie Mor (Feb 10, 2013)

tcleve4911 said:


> ........and don't forget to go to utube for all kinds of educational videos.


+1 on YouTube. Some learn from reading, others from watching. YouTube is great if you prefer the latter.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

+ 1 on almost anything by Bill Hylton. I like _Woodworking with the Router. _Well written and illustrated. Includes plans for many useful jigs and thorough explanations of how they work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davisjr70 (Mar 31, 2012)

jschaben said:


> + 1 on almost anything by Bill Hylton. I like _Woodworking with the Router. _Well written and illustrated. Includes plans for many useful jigs and thorough explanations of how they work. :thumbsup:


Just purchased this book myself from Lee Valley. Received it in the mail today. Just skimmed through it and looks interesting.

Will also check out youtube.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

jschaben said:


> + 1 on almost anything by Bill Hylton. I like _Woodworking with the Router. _Well written and illustrated. Includes plans for many useful jigs and thorough explanations of how they work. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I just ordered it.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Any of Bill Hylton's books. My personal favorite is "Router Magic", just because of the router lathe. It is the most advanced of all his books. It's been out of print for a while, but it shows up on eBay and Amazon fairly regularly. It will cost around $30, for a copy in good shape. 

"Woodworking With the Router", is probably the best book out there for the new to intermediate user, and I highly recommend buying it before you buy your first router, because he devotes space to explaining what features you want, and which features you want to avoid, that even a neophyte can get a quality tool, the first time out. He also explains what features a router table needs and doesn't, (a miter slot).


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> Any of Bill Hylton's books. My personal favorite is "Router Magic", just because of the router lathe. It is the most advanced of all his books. It's been out of print for a while, but it shows up on eBay and Amazon fairly regularly. It will cost around $30, for a copy in good shape.
> 
> "Woodworking With the Router", is probably the best book out there for the new to intermediate user, and I highly recommend buying it before you buy your first router, because he devotes space to explaining what features you want, and which features you want to avoid, that even a neophyte can get a quality tool, the first time out. He also explains what features a router table needs and doesn't, (a miter slot).


I just ordered "woodworking with the router" today , and I just got a router today also, it is a bosch 1617EVSPK.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just purchased Router Magic from Grizzly.com. They have it For $15.95 plus $7.95 shipping.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

TrevortdogR said:


> Here are a couple from amazon that I thought about getting:
> 
> Bill Hylton's Ultimate Guide to the Router Table (Popular Woodworking)
> 
> The Router Book: A Complete Guide to the Machine and its Accessories


go to this site http://www.routerforums.com/ and log in and get the 
http://www.routerworkshop.net/amember/signup.php?coupon=A6A8AC52CC and also this place for dvd's also 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RW-- 

this is the best and you will learn a lot from bob and rick , they have been around router's for yrs and used to have the show on pbs for yrs,


----------

